# Le club des professionnels en informatique > Evolutions du club > Ressources humaines >  [Sankasssss] Rejoint l'quipe de modration

## Anomaly

Sankasssss vient d'intgrer l'quipe de modration pour donner un coup de main sur les forums .NET.

Flicitations et bon courage.

----------

